# The Undertaker & Boot Hill Cemetery



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

I thought I'd share a few pics of my O scale Undertaker & Boot Hill. I scratch built it from wood. The grave markers have the actual names of people buried at Boot Hill in Tombstone, AZ. Wyatt Earp, his brothers, and Doc Holliday plugged a few of them.

Thanks for looking,
D.A.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty slick. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Magic


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Magic; it was a fun project.

D.A.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That looks great, I love the details.:smilie_daumenpos:
Did you carve the vulture?

Boot Hill could be a bit larger, is that in the future?
Great work!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> That looks great, I love the details.:smilie_daumenpos:
> Did you carve the vulture?
> 
> Boot Hill could be a bit larger, is that in the future?
> Great work!


Hey Big Ed,
I appreciate the kudos on 'Barry M. Deepe' and Boot Hill. I sculpted the vulture and the cactus from clay. Below is a better shot of the old bird, and since this diorama is already sold/shipped, I can't get a close up of Mr. Buzzard. Yep, I could have made Boot Hill larger, but the base was already 12" by 8 1/2" and I figured if it were any larger, there could be a problem shipping it. Halloween is coming up, so a Boot Hill without the Undertaker may be in the works.
Thanks again,
D.A.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot that you make and sell, I was thinking it goes on your layout.

How the heck do you secure that for shipping.
That is going to look nice where ever the owner is going to put it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> I forgot that you make and sell, I was thinking it goes on your layout.
> 
> How the heck do you secure that for shipping.
> That is going to look nice where ever the owner is going to put it.:thumbsup:


Packing for shipping is not the hard part; letting them go is. I want to keep everything, but my 'cave' won't hold but so much. I get attached to some more than others, and this was one of them. 

As far as packing is concerned, I use lots of bubble wrap, styrofoam, and air bags, and in some cases I double box. Everything is glued on the structures, and I haven't had one destroyed yet (knock on wood), and some have shipped as far as Australia. 

D.A.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very cool. Really nice detail work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tell me you carved the grave digger and the other guy?


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> Tell me you carved the grave digger and the other guy?


Big Ed, I wish I could say I carved those 2 guys, but I didn't. Both were unpainted O scale figures. I did however scratch make the Undertaker's hat. It's amazing what a little card stock and glue can do.

Patrick, thank you for your kind words.

Thanks,
DA

Here's a close-up of the building:


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

That's fantastic! I love it! The wife and I have stopped in Tombstone a couple times on the way to Bisbee to see the OK coral and the cemetery. Fun stuff. nice job


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

DJL1961 said:


> That's fantastic! I love it! The wife and I have stopped in Tombstone a couple times on the way to Bisbee to see the OK coral and the cemetery. Fun stuff. nice job


Thanks DJL for your kinds words! I did some research, and there are several Boot Hill cemeteries in the US. I picked Tombstone because I've always had a fascination with Wyatt Earp, Doc Holliday, and the Shootout at the OK Corral. I've seen that movie so many times, I can quote it; LOL. Actually I'm working on that diorama now.

D.A.


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Model Train Structures said:


> Thanks DJL for your kinds words! I did some research, and there are several Boot Hill cemeteries in the US. I picked Tombstone because I've always had a fascination with Wyatt Earp, Doc Holliday, and the Shootout at the OK Corral. I've seen that movie so many times, I can quote it; LOL. Actually I'm working on that diorama now.
> 
> D.A.


Awesome! Same here with the movie, the newer one with Kurt Russel and Val Kilmer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

DJL, Yep, the one with Kurt Russell and 'I'm Your Huckleberry' is the DVD I have. And, yes,it is an awesome movie. 

D.A.


----------

